# blackwater 29 Sept



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

Went to blackwater after work this evening. found a point just below the shell landing, threw a topwater bait and started catchin keeper speckled trout, and stripers. lost a couple reds that looked like they would be in the slot. just before dark.

basnbud


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Good work.. Are you north of I-10 or South? Thanks


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

probabily north with the stripers


----------



## OB One (Apr 12, 2011)

Shell landing is at the end of ELLA ST in Bagdad.


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

went back this afternoon (13th) and fished a couple new spots. and flat tore em up ! I caught about a dozen slot reds, ten or twelve striped bass, a whole bunch of speckled trout, and a couple bass to boot ! half was on a grub, and the other half was on a top water dog walker.

cant say where I was....the last time I went back the next day and there were two boats piled up on it.


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

basnbud said:


> went back this afternoon (13th) and fished a couple new spots. and flat tore em up ! I caught about a dozen slot reds, ten or twelve striped bass, a whole bunch of speckled trout, and a couple bass to boot ! half was on a grub, and the other half was on a top water dog walker.
> 
> cant say where I was....the last time I went back the next day and there were two boats piled up on it.


Sounds like a great afternoon. If you've got a hot spot, you gotta be tight-lipped or you will be covered with other boats.


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

plenty of fish in the river..other people can put the work you did into finding them! lol great report!


----------

